# EB3 - Immigration Visa



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> In theory it could be any job that a US citizen couldn't fill. In practice the only path available for non-degree paths or non work transfer paths is an EB3 immigrant visa, which currently is numerically limited with a backlog of 5 or more years. The employer would file and pay........then wait all that time before you could come over to work. Generally, this ain't gonna happen for obvious reasons.


Ok, I'm chasing around getting the forms collated and ready on this one.

This may seem like a long shot but I might as well give it a go.

Form I-140 and ETA 9089 are the ones I'm told I'll need to have the employer complete.

I've looked through both forms. ETA 9089 looks pretty mean but doable. But does anyone know what Schedule A is? It asks if It's in support of Schedule A. Probably for rocket scientists or a defense position I guess.

What about this Form I-485? The adjustment to Permanent Residency.

Is this for after the immigration visa has been given the green light and I submit it Form I-485 while in the USA working? 

Finally I'm to apply myself for an immigration visa at the US consulate. Any idea how I go about this?

Cheers.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wayfarer said:


> Ok, I'm chasing around getting the forms collated and ready on this one.
> 
> This may seem like a long shot but I might as well give it a go.
> 
> ...


Schedule A was a nurse and others green card visa which ran out in 2005/6 ...


I think you are lost in a sea of paperwork and incorrect thoughts ..
Can I suggest if you are in the UK go have a visit with a US immigration attorney to put you on the right track Hodkinson Law Group - US Immigration Law Firm in London


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Well rather than fork out a fortune to some suit in an office I was hoping someone on here would know the exact ins and outs.
Hence someone to correct my incorrect thoughts 

This might help save on me blowing my cash up the spout...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> Well rather than fork out a fortune to some suit in an office I was hoping someone on here would know the exact ins and outs.
> Hence someone to correct my incorrect thoughts
> 
> This might help save on me blowing my cash up the spout...


Well:>)))
Going by the lack of minor information such as education, profession, experience and the abundance of rambling and effort of non-reading - you may want to entertain a position as emperor.
When you are ready for Q&A I will gladly help you to the best of my ability. Until then ...


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Until then then 

Right now it's not the right time so...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> Ok, I'm chasing around getting the forms collated and ready on this one.


You need a skill that an attorney can bs the labor certification with (slate roof tiler for example) and an employer prepared to wait the 6 or more years for you to come over after knocking out $10k in legal and filing fees now.

Chasing around the forms is a waste of time unless you've run out of toilet paper.


----------

